# Parking near Media City



## aontaithe (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm about to start commuting from Abu Dhabi to Dubai on a daily basis from next week onwards. A long distance, I know, but it's where my accommodation is located. 

I'm working in Media City and wondering if anyone knows good places to park? Considering IBN Battuta or Nakheel Harbour and Tower and getting the metro to Nakheel (ten minute walk to office).


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

Let's see if this link works....
Google map
I think (but I am not sure) that that parking is not paid. It is right next to Media city.


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

de Mexicaan said:


> Let's see if this link works....
> Google map
> I think (but I am not sure) that that parking is not paid. It is right next to Media city.


Correction to myself: it is also paid parking so that will not solve the issue.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Marina Mall has free parking... only takes 10 mins by taxi (tops) to get into DMC from there, or you could get the metro.

(Don't know if they check cars/clamp/etc, so don't take it as gospel)


----------



## moversgl (May 30, 2013)

you are right Marina Mall has free parking....i love this mall


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh dear - bet it won't be long before those barriers come into operation. Unfortunately parking at DMC is dreadful as you will doubtless have discovered. The Metro is useful only if you work in the northern area of DMC, near the Central Business Towers (Chrysler building), otherwise it is a long walk from the Internet City (or I suppose Nakheel) metro station. If the metro suits you, you could try parking at the Nakheel Harbour metro station which has a massive car park (supposedly free) attached to it for park and ride Nakheel Harbour and Towers Station - My Dubai Metro although I haven't tried it personally.


----------

